# Taught his butt a lesson, lol



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

This tried robbing a hair salon, lol. They kicked his butt.

http://www.defensivecarry.com/vbull...205758407-new-mess-working-women-robberat.wmv


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Requires logging in.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Ha, ha ,ha! I don't think he'll get much respect in prison for that one.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Requires logging in.


Yeah. Maybe the OP can log in, cut and paste the story here so we can see it?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

It's a video so unless you can find it on Youtube you may be SOL.


----------



## badger54 (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Now that was funny! :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------

